# Potters Bar?



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a meeting in Potters Bar today - does anyone know of a good coffee shop please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Either side of Potters Bar are some decent coffeeshops, but as far as I am aware there is nothing of note

Fred and Ginger Coffee in Kings Langley, Ocean Bells in Watford or Campbell & Syme in East Finchley are your best bets.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Def nothing in PB as far as I've seen. My old dear lives there. It's very dull.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I've just arrived. Looks tedious!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well there was zero time for coffee today. Sad times.


----------

